

Healthcare contractors point finger at Obama administration - acephd
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-24658892

======
hga
I suspect there was a garble in here, HHS's CMS was the "quarterback" (senior
vice president of CGI Cheryl Campbell used that word in her prepared
testimony), specifically they took on the role of integrator and integration
testing. Except that CGI Federal has testified by letter
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6606243](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6606243))
that the White House was thoroughly involved.

